# Mitzi XS?



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Anyone know details? Its listed on their main site but then links to http://inshorepowerboats.com

http://www.mitziskiffs.com

[flash=640,480]http://inshorepowerboats.com/index.swf[/flash]


----------



## Skiny_water_sniper (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like a dryer ride than mine is in chop because of the exaggerated deck, but I would want to see how the wind grabbed it before I shell out the money.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

SWS, what Mitzi do you have?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks like it has the rumored "drop nose". It would be nice to see Tom get back in the game.


----------



## Skiny_water_sniper (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't have a Mitzi, I have a knock off Gheenoe thats eerily like a 13 low side.... and when I get it up to ~26 mph in 2-3' chop it gets wet inside. but from the look of things, I know what I am aiming for next.... Or a gladesman.

I have been playing with a couple really nice 14' hull designs in chines, autocad and solid works modeling that I have been working on, but I have enough projects going to keep me busy till next fall. 

Ive been thinking of cedar strip building a prototype or if I want to shell out the money, I may be able to get vacuum molded in polycarbonate using a friends vacuum form machine at his sign shop and really take some weight out of the hull.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

> ...I know what I am aiming for next.... .. a gladesman..


I know of a tricked out one that could be had for a very fair price.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks tippy ;D

Competition is goot!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

that site has been like that for a good while, since early spring i think. Maybe the site was created before the boat was even begun?

the last rumor i heard was that it was going to be a zero deadrise design poling skiff for those who want uber skinny draft and dont need to worry about rough water.

If it follows similar mitzi pricing and has a reasonably quality build it ought to provide some good competition in this world of over-priced skiffs.


----------



## Skiny_water_sniper (Aug 20, 2007)

I know of a tricked out one that could be had for a very fair price. 
[/quote]


Hmmm, tuition for college for my 17 Y.O. daughter next fall and shelling out for a car with airbags all around so I will be able to sleep at night and to keep her safe or a new toy... Even if it was an empty hull for 2K I couldn't right now. But, I can wait another four years for the toy or build one myself which will probobally take me the same four years either way, not yet.


----------



## GAfly01 (Jun 4, 2007)

I called and asked about the new boat awhile back, and they said that the price would be about 23K. That is a big jump from there old boats. Better be a good boat, b/c there are way too many good boats for that price and some for even less.


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I forgot about this thread. I wonder how this boat will compare to the new Beavertail BTX? There is a huge difference in price.


Oh and welcome to the forum SKIFFGUY [smiley=beer.gif] Maybe you next post will be a little more informative.


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Tom.... I am happy to be here and just learned recently of the "Micro Skiff" website...

I just had to drop in on an XS thread


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

what are the prices for mitzi's


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> *I called and asked about the new boat awhile back, and they said that the price would be about 23K. * That is a big jump from there old boats. Better be a good boat, b/c there are way too many good boats for that price and some for even less.


----------

